# "A Gift For Our Loyal Customer"



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

I'm curious how many of you have taken advantage (valid through 1/31/09) of the recent Dish offer for either the "Ultimate Turbo-Charged HD Package" or "Super Programming Discount Package" ($320 and $235 value respectively)?

I am debating pulling the trigger as there is mention of a "24-month commitment" and a related "early cancellation fee" (no mention of that amount).

Thoughts? Something better down the road that would compel one to forgo?

Thanks,


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Nothing that good for existing customers that I know of.

ETF is $10 x # of months remaining on commitment, so a max of $240, and dropping by $10 each month.


----------



## clyde sauls (Nov 16, 2007)

I just a card in the mail today. Offering a high def mega deal. or programming deal of free programming for 3 mos. Already have a hd pkg and the programing deal doesnt seem like much to have to commit for another 24 mos. Also got a email for the beta slingguide invitation. At least now I can record a program with internet excess from anywhere. Now if they would just add more hd content. Might be worth the 24 mos commitment.Wonder if I am getting this because of tommorrows price increase. Add more HD content if we are going to pay more.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't think anything is worth a 24 commitment, esp. during these economic times, at least in my case with Verizon Fios just around the corner in my area. I was actually able to get a 722 to upgrade my 508 for $50 and no commitment...took over an hour on the phone but my thing was I wanted no commitment esp since I have been with Dish since 99 and the only thing I ever got via dish it up was the 622 a few years back and I had to pay $199 to get it if I remember correctly.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Ghostwriter said:


> I don't think anything is worth a 24 commitment, esp. during these economic times.


It's not like most people are going to stop watching TV. In fact, very few will stop paying for pay-TV. Considering that people are saving hundreds of dollars by taking a lease upgrade vs. having to buy the receiver outright, it's hardly unfair for the provider to expect the customer to keep the service long enough to make up the money.


----------



## Ghostwriter (Oct 11, 2005)

Well I will agree with you there IIP, but as I stated it is esp true with Verizon Fios coming my way. Currently I am at +/- $220 a month for dish, comcast internet and comcast phone. My brother has basically everything I have minus HBO with Fios and he is at $114 with the 50/20 Internet speed plan.

Another main reason I have Dish is because of the international channels I want. Now if for some reason they dropped those channels I would have no real reson to stay with Dish, and I am sure they would not let me out of the commitment if that were the case.

Thats why I didn't want a 2 year commitment, if Fios wasn't coming, then yeah I guess a commitment is ok. That was the jist of my previous post.


----------

